# Solved: "Pharaoh" World Editor Help



## miadude777 (Aug 14, 2007)

So, today I decided to play my Pharaoh game and have fun with the world/level editor. So I made my level and everything...and when i went to play my city didnt have the capabilities to make food.:down: I just want to know if theres any way to get food (like crops, animals etc) using the level editor. 

Thanks!


----------



## aeval (Mar 28, 2008)

You could try one of these sites. I don't think they are very active any longer but there are still some FAQs and such.

http://www.geocities.com/siliconvalley/horizon/2974/pharaoh/

http://pharaoh.heavengames.com/

Also, City Building Contests still holds contests for Pharaoh, so I would imagine that someone in their forums could help you with the editor. I think there's a _general stuff_ thread there somewhere.

http://www.citybuildingcontests.net/index.html


----------



## miadude777 (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks!..... one of the sites...i think the second one had the answer on its forum!


----------

